# My "lifetime" target build



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I then took a nice heavy cotton blanket and stapled it to the face.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Then I trimmed to fit the face


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I then sanded, and primed the boxes


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I made a lid to overlap the hole cut out on top.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I stapled the faces on and run PVC outside corner trim around the faces. Thanks to Thirdhandman for a great product.


----------



## Stickbower (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome work 
Send me 3 or 4 and I'll put some holes in it for ya lol 

Nick


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

nice!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

those look great! and those faces last a LONG time


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like these targets. I made 8 3×3's and 3 4×4's


----------



## bigcypress15 (Mar 7, 2013)

What did you stuff it with to stop the arrows? All I see is a box with a blanket wrapped around it


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

bigcypress15 said:


> What did you stuff it with to stop the arrows? All I see is a box with a blanket wrapped around it


I packed each target with linens. About 120lbs per box. Penetrates roughly 6" @ 8'.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Linens? 120# ? You did get serious and creative. We'll Done!


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

Did you make these for a archery club, personal use, or for sale? Good job btw


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thwacker said:


> Did you make these for a archery club, personal use, or for sale? Good job btw


Made 5 for my backyard and selling the rest. Thanks


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

It's amazing how quick linen adds up in weight


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> Made 5 for my backyard and selling the rest. Thanks


Yup recoup your money and still have your 5..........good deal


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

How much they cost you to make and where did you get the linens?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

HOYTINIT said:


> It's amazing how quick linen adds up in weight


That's a fact I bought a local hotels stockpile. The building was being torn down and I bought all they had. Not sure how many 1,000's of pounds I bought but it is a lot.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thwacker said:


> Yup recoup your money and still have your 5..........good deal


I will recoup my money but it is a lot work to build them right. I am a full time carpenter with all the proper tools too.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> I will recoup my money but it is a lot work to build them right. I am a full time carpenter with all the proper tools too.


Walk in the park for a carpenter :darkbeer:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

mccoppinb said:


> How much they cost you to make and where did you get the linens?


I have roughly 85.00 per target but I went all out. You can build them cheaper I just like to build them sturdy and right. The linens come from a closed down hotel.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thwacker said:


> Walk in the park for a carpenter :darkbeer:


Oh the work itself is easy enough for me, but build 11 of them at once and its still a lot of work. I did prefab about 15 extra lids and trim in the process too.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> Oh the work itself is easy enough for me, but build 11 of them at once and its still a lot of work. I did prefab about 15 extra lids and trim in the process too.


Yeah I was joking that's a lot of work you put in on those, probably take me a week. lol


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

biggest problem i have with these are filling them. Great targets. good job.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

op27 said:


> biggest problem i have with these are filling them. Great targets. good job.


Thanks. They are worth the wait to fill them.


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I need to come over and shoot


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

Nice job! I see my next project in the works!


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> That's a fact I bought a local hotels stockpile. The building was being torn down and I bought all they had. Not sure how many 1,000's of pounds I bought but it is a lot.


Do your targets include the bedbugs, roaches, and unknown sticky stains that came with the hotel linens? Haha just teasing, great thinking on buying the linens they were getting rid of. Id be afraid to touch the linens from the motel by my house. Your targets should last forever.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have roughly 85.00 per target but I went all out. You can build them cheaper I just like to build them sturdy and right. The linens come from a closed down hotel.


Why did you put lids on them if you used linen?

I would not think they would need "topping up" anytime soon.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Do your targets include the bedbugs, roaches, and unknown sticky stains that came with the hotel linens? Haha just teasing, great thinking on buying the linens they were getting rid of. Id be afraid to touch the linens from the motel by my house. Your targets should last forever.


The building was being torn down. Most of the linens was folded and looked really good. I scored a nice find for sure on it.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

scubaseven said:


> Why did you put lids on them if you used linen?
> 
> I would not think they would need "topping up" anytime soon.


While I am in training still I haven't advanced my magic skills enough to pass cloth through wood. One day soon I hope to be able to do that.


----------



## gclay9999 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd like to make one but how do you stop the linens from growing mold?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Hoosier: Those targets look great! Around here they will sell for around $250 ea picked up.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I put a gas grill cover over mine when not in use. Everything stays dry and therefore no mold.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Hoosier: Those targets look great! Around here they will sell for around $250 ea picked up.


Thanks! I am pretty pleased with them.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I need to come over and shoot


You are welcome anytime


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

gclay9999 said:


> I'd like to make one but how do you stop the linens from growing mold?


Instead of using linens, use house wrap, Home Depot carries 4' x 25'-50' rolls and also 9' rolls









GRIM


----------



## gclay9999 (Dec 17, 2010)

Would a 100X3' roll be enough? or will I have to go 100X9', double the price.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> While I am in training still I haven't advanced my magic skills enough to pass cloth through wood. One day soon I hope to be able to do that.


The outside will wear out sooner than the inside.

ie you could replace the inside when you replace the inside.

Pretty basic stuff for anyone.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Lol I give up. You have to understand the concept of these targets to know how they work you have to have the faces on them before you fill them.


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

gclay9999 said:


> Would a 100X3' roll be enough? or will I have to go 100X9', double the price.


I suppose it will depend on how many you plan on building and how big they will be.
If you are building a 3' x 3' all you would need is 6' or 12' if you were to do a double layer
If you look around, you may find someone building a house and could ask for a couple pieces.
You could also look into using landscape fabric.

GRIM


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

tagged


----------



## d4vos (Aug 8, 2011)

Curious how you were able to keep the faces from bulging, did the cotton layer you added create more surface tension? Or was it the pcv lips? 

I made a target exactly like this, however it bulged pretty bad once stuffed, and I much prefer a flatish face.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

d4vos said:


> Curious how you were able to keep the faces from bulging, did the cotton layer you added create more surface tension? Or was it the pcv lips?
> 
> I made a target exactly like this, however it bulged pretty bad once stuffed, and I much prefer a flatish face.


I am not certain if the extra layer of cotton helped or not but I have very little bulge on the faces. They are almost completely flat. 
I stretched the face pretty tight and stapled 1/2" staples every inch. I stuffed the corners first then worked to the middle. I used a 4' 2×2 to stuff the linens in and I was not easy with it.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

I use plywood support panels screwed over the faces. I then remove the top and insert material. Once complete I put the top back on and remove support panels. I did a build along here in the DIY section. This method works best for me


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

d4vos said:


> Curious how you were able to keep the faces from bulging, did the cotton layer you added create more surface tension? Or was it the pcv lips?
> 
> I made a target exactly like this, however it bulged pretty bad once stuffed, and I much prefer a flatish face.


If the target bulged like you say, the skin material was too weak. Not all materials are equal. When ya find a good one, keep using it.


----------



## d4vos (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe I figured out my issue, I trimmed before stapling, therefore I could not get a decent pull on the target face. Luckily I bought three of these lifetime targets!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

d4vos said:


> I believe I figured out my issue, I trimmed before stapling, therefore I could not get a decent pull on the target face. Luckily I bought three of these lifetime targets!


Good deal. I am very happy with mine and lots of people that bought them are happy too.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

Did mine today 48"x48" 2x12 frame
Stabilization netting and stabilization matting for the face. Layer of outdoor carpet between the 2. Stuffed with anything and everything. No bulge at all. Stabilization matting is awesome stuff. Super thick and tightly woven will last a long time.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Where did you get that stabilization mat?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> View attachment 1913097
> View attachment 1913098
> View attachment 1913099
> View attachment 1913100
> ...


Looks really nice


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

5 more targets completed


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Going to have to quit your day job. LOL


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

For the ones that has been asking how the grill covers look on the targets here are a couple pics


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice job Hoosier!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Nice job Hoosier!


Thanks, I have been working crazy hours but when I get time to complete my range I will post plenty of pics.


----------



## Rudyonthefly (Dec 13, 2011)

aljburk said:


> Where did you get that stabilization mat?


I would try a landscaping company. I've seen them use this stuff around here when they built retaining walls. At the time i did not think of using it - but now that I have seen it being used successfully, I am going to stop by the landscaper down the road from me and ask.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> For the ones that has been asking how the grill covers look on the targets here are a couple pics


Iam jealous of your range man that is awesome


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> Iam jealous of your range man that is awesome


Thanks man. I am very happy with the way it is coming along. Still have a few things that I want to do.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

one step closer. 4 set







here they are covered up.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

Where yo located in Indiana ,where is Sullivan county .


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

20 minutes south of Terre Haute


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

When does the range open to the public?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> When does the range open to the public?


I have always been willing to help out a fellow archer.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

this is a picture with my 4 year old sons target included. He shoots every time I do. He is hooked 
The black block behind his target is my broadhead target I move it to various ranges when I am shooting broadheads.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Tag


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

So you didn't use any screws at all? How did you hold the pieces together while it cured? Did you use the cotton blanket for the backing as well? 

Thank you.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> So you didn't use any screws at all? How did you hold the pieces together while it cured? Did you use the cotton blanket for the backing as well?
> 
> Thank you.


I used screws on the 2×2's I used 2" screws and glued the 2×2's to the 3/4" sides which I cut 34 1/2" then I glued and finish nailed the 36" 3/4" top and bottom panels on the sides then come up from inside the the box and used 2" screws to go through the 2×2's and into 3/4" top and bottom. 
I used the blanket on some and 4 mil plastic on some. Can't honestly say one works better then the other. More to keep the color of stuffing from transferring through the face.


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> I used screws on the 2×2's I used 2" screws and glued the 2×2's to the 3/4" sides which I cut 34 1/2" then I glued and finish nailed the 36" 3/4" top and bottom panels on the sides then come up from inside the the box and used 2" screws to go through the 2×2's and into 3/4" top and bottom.
> I used the blanket on some and 4 mil plastic on some. Can't honestly say one works better then the other. More to keep the color of stuffing from transferring through the face.


Thanks for the reply. 

So you just pulled the facing and backing taught and stapled it? It's tight enough to not bulge from the weight of the linen stuffing?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> So you just pulled the facing and backing taught and stapled it? It's tight enough to not bulge from the weight of the linen stuffing?


Your welcome and yes sir. I have very very little bulging of the face and I packed the linens in with a 2×2 TIGHT. I would say the facing may have 1/2"-5/8" bulge total.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> Your welcome and yes sir. I have very very little bulging of the face and I packed the linens in with a 2×2 TIGHT. I would say the facing may have 1/2"-5/8" bulge total.


Very nice. Thanks again.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

DeepFried said:


> Very nice. Thanks again.


No problem. I am very happy with my setup. Hope you will be too.


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

I see where your done and got them out...............great job my friend. Got your boy interested too!...:rock: Your a rock star


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thwacker said:


> I see where your done and got them out...............great job my friend. Got your boy interested too!...:rock: Your a rock star


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

I built my stand today and finally got my target up. Got the spot sizes painted on there to match the Redding shooting distances. Still need to put a roof on it and paint a few more spots. Have a tarp covering it for now.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> I built my stand today and finally got my target up. Got the spot sizes painted on there to match the Redding shooting distances. Still need to put a roof on it and paint a few more spots. Have a tarp covering it for now.


Looks great!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

looks great hoosier


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

doing some fixed blade practice yesterday. Loving my range!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

pretty cool hoosier. On my way to your fair state today to do a little crappy fishing. Brookville Lake.


----------



## Blacktailbustr (Jan 12, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> doing some fixed blade practice yesterday. Loving my range!


What is that fixed blade target made of? Looks nice


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Blacktailbustr said:


> What is that fixed blade target made of? Looks nice


Thanks. The target is a mystery to me it is made of layered compressed foam. I bought it a yard sale for 5.00 like 8 years ago. Its very similar to a BLOCK target but huge. It is a great target for broadheads.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> pretty cool hoosier. On my way to your fair state today to do a little crappy fishing. Brookville Lake.


Don't catch them all. I go to Kentucky to catch big crappie and you come to Indiana. Go figure.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> pretty cool hoosier. On my way to your fair state today to do a little crappy fishing. Brookville Lake.


Jim,

If you want to catch some crappie let me know. I live 20 minutes away from Brookville lake and I have a shall I say secret spot. Just kidding but do know some great spots to catch them.


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

thirdhandman said:


> pretty cool hoosier. On my way to your fair state today to do a little crappy fishing. Brookville Lake.


Jim,

If you want to catch some crappie let me know. I live 20 minutes away from Brookville lake and I have a shall I say secret spot. Just kidding but do know some great spots to catch them.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

cougar; I caught me a $35 crappy. Out of state license is $35 and I caught one lousy crappy. LOL Wind was 25 mile per hour and water was 54 degree. Oh well.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Cut down some trees and expanded my range. This pic is from my concrete pad and has targets @ 10-20-30-40-50 yards







this pic is from my second pad and the targets are 60-70-80-90-100 yards. Loving my range!!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking good hoosier. At 100 yards I definitely will need the 4'x4' targets.


----------



## Ruckus. (Jun 9, 2014)

what do you stuff it with?


----------



## Ruckus. (Jun 9, 2014)

nevermind i found what its stuffed with. ill have to build me one thanks for posting


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Ruckus. said:


> what do you stuff it with?





hooiserarcher said:


> I packed each target with linens. About 120lbs per box. Penetrates roughly 6" @ 8'.





hooiserarcher said:


> That's a fact I bought a local hotels stockpile. The building was being torn down and I bought all they had. Not sure how many 1,000's of pounds I bought but it is a lot.





hooiserarcher said:


> I have roughly 85.00 per target but I went all out. You can build them cheaper I just like to build them sturdy and right. The linens come from a closed down hotel.





hooiserarcher said:


> The building was being torn down. Most of the linens was folded and looked really good. I scored a nice find for sure on it.





hooiserarcher said:


> I am not certain if the extra layer of cotton helped or not but I have very little bulge on the faces. They are almost completely flat.
> I stretched the face pretty tight and stapled 1/2" staples every inch. I stuffed the corners first then worked to the middle. I used a 4' 2×2 to stuff the linens in and I was not easy with it.


Here is just a few of the post on THIS THREAD stating what they where stuffed with.


----------



## SheaXPO (Aug 9, 2013)

Great looking range. Preparing my land now to build a house and definitely going to make a range like yours when I do. Awesome stuff!


----------



## SpeedStar (Aug 25, 2014)

These look great! Very good idea. Do you still have any for sale?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

How many do you need? We have plenty.


----------

